# thewindykid's journal



## thewindykid (Feb 3, 2016)

today i went to petco, and looked through all the fish. while i was definitely planning on getting a veiltail, i couldn't help but fall in love with a double tail male. now, my 10 gallon that i set up on thursday night was nowhere near cycled yet, so i also bought some tetra safestart and dumped the entire thing in. 
the assorted anubias that i bought is currently in quarantine, and the new betta (anafin) is in the 10 gallon after he was acclimated for 30 minutes!


----------



## thewindykid (Feb 3, 2016)

so on thursday (3/24) i went into petco for a heater for my sister's betta baby. aaaaaand i totally left with a betta baby boy. or so the cup says. i totally don't doubt the cup tho because he looks old enough to determine that his fins and coloration and in fact and male trait. 
he's currently housed in a 1 gallon tank with a mini skull hide like ani's and a silk plant. 
and he's been appropriately named kylo fin, after his grandfather anafin


----------



## ashleynicol3 (Feb 23, 2016)

Love the names 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

